# Marina clearview solution.



## James Ludlow

I realise that those plastic backgrounds on a roll are supposed to go on the exterior of the tank.

However, the back of my tank is not see through.

To that end, can I mount it on the inside of the tank with marina clearview solution? - ie is it going to harm the fish? (it does say non toxic)

If not, has anyone got a viable alternative?

Cheers, 

James


----------



## P.senegalus

I've never thought of using them like that, but if it's just plastic, I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## snyderguy

I don't think the plastic would hurt the fish but I'm not sure about the solution..


----------



## bmlbytes

I dont think I would use the clearview solution inside the tank. You might try to mount it with reef glue (they use it for mounting corals to rocks). They sell it at most places that sell coral.


----------



## Fishpunk

Why don't you just tack the top corners with silicone? You're going to get algae growing between the glass and the plastic anyway, so you might as well be able to remove it for cleaning. Then, you just need to drop the water level a few inches overnight while the new silicone cures.


----------



## emc7

I think those pics are plastic coated paper. In the tank, the water would get between the layers and cause trouble. You'd have to seal it all the way around the edge after you cut it to size.


----------



## James Ludlow

bmlbytes said:


> I dont think I would use the clearview solution inside the tank. You might try to mount it with reef glue (they use it for mounting corals to rocks). They sell it at most places that sell coral.


Yeah, I opted agains't the solution. I just used plain old superglue. It seems to have stuck just fine. I checked out a couple of safety data sheets and could see no fundamental differences in the reef glue and normal superglue. Hope I'm right.



emc7 said:


> I think those pics are plastic coated paper. In the tank, the water would get between the layers and cause trouble. You'd have to seal it all the way around the edge after you cut it to size.


This is just a piece of plastic. I assume the image is just printed onto the back. It has been submerged for a few days now and seems to be doing okay.


Cheers for your help everyone.


----------

